#ubuntu-design 2012-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> etneg_, pong
<etneg_> kenvandine: hey, got my mail?
<etneg_> i didnt post it to the wiki, thought i'd see what you thought before i did
<etneg_> also in the ombgbuntu articlecomments section few people asked where to post concepts, i had given them a link to the wiki
<etneg_> thought i'd ask you first but you werent around then and figured you could use more concepts
<kenvandine> ah, sorry thought i had replied to that
<etneg_> in the mail, there's one with a metallic G look logo i did, it doesnt obey any of the rules you mentioned but i thought you could still take a peek
<etneg_> na i didnt get any mail from you
<kenvandine> etneg_, my reply window is still open :)
<etneg_> heh
<kenvandine> i kind of like gwibber8.png
<kenvandine> even though it doesn't really have anything social about it :)
<etneg_> ye  that one i tried ot keep quite simple and to the point
<kenvandine> just feels kind of fun
<etneg_> oh the social part was the letters throw about in colors
<kenvandine> the quotes around it
<etneg_> i think colors define socialism?
<etneg_> the colors are still kinda ubuntu-centric
<kenvandine> i didn't really get that feel from it, but i did really like it
<etneg_> the quotes + _ was just something i thought clearly tells its something like a twitter app
<kenvandine> yeah
<etneg_> i asked a bunch of people about it
<etneg_> without telling them what this logo was for
<kenvandine> it does
<etneg_> and all of them replied it was a logof or a twitter like app
<etneg_> so i thought it came out ok
<kenvandine> you should post that one on the wiki see what people say
<etneg_> ok
<etneg_> what aobut the rest?
<kenvandine> not sure what you would do for an icon with it though
<etneg_> for the icon i can simplify it
<etneg_> its got the two Gs making a face
<kenvandine> the others really didn't catch my eye
<etneg_> i could use that for the icon or something
<kenvandine> oh, i didn't even notice that :)
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> thats another social part i added
<kenvandine> cool, yeah so that one really caught my attention
<kenvandine> even though it wasn't really what i thought i wanted
<kenvandine> thanks for that :)
<etneg_> :D
<etneg_> you want the scattered letters in 3d?
<etneg_> i was tring to keep it simple
<kenvandine> simple is better
<etneg_> ok
<kenvandine> 3d might over do it
<etneg_> right
<etneg_> want some gloss on the two Gs?
<etneg_> like a bit of shine
<kenvandine> maybe
<etneg_> k
<kenvandine> that might be nice
<etneg_> ok
<etneg_> as for -wibber i would keep it in black unless you wanna change it
<etneg_> the black gives it a sort of typing text feel to it
<etneg_> kenvandine: btw what about the pen concept?
<kenvandine> i didn't really like the computer image
<kenvandine> so many different form factors now, laptops, tablet, phone, etc...
<etneg_> right
<etneg_> the computer image was a rough
<etneg_> a quick hack
<etneg_> i'll see what i can do, let me modify gwibber8
<kenvandine> thx
<etneg_> np
<etneg_> kenvandine: updated the wiki with gwibber8
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx
<etneg_> i added a bit of shine to the Gg
<etneg_> let me know if that looks fine
<etneg_> there re no blurs or any of that in them so, would be safe to shrink it down for an icon size too, just the two Gg's and the bracket for the lip
<etneg_> or even just have one G as the icon
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
<etneg_> kenvandine: heh quite a few proposals on the wiki page
<etneg_> that went well
<gotwig> Hey Designers, out there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha gotwig
<MrChrisDruif> Sup gotwig ?
<gotwig> I want to develop my own lens, and need a black/white svg image for that. category : cooking / cook recips
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: ^
<MrChrisDruif> So you want something like a cooking pan with a spoon in it?
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: I dont realy know ^^
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: It should look tasttty :D
<MrChrisDruif> That was the first thing popping in my head
<MrChrisDruif> It's for that small icon in the bottom right? Can't put too much detail into that
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: in the dash, yes
 * MrChrisDruif is using GNOME Shell...no more Dash for me ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> gotwig; something like this: http://images-5.findicons.com/files/icons/2482/icons8_ever_growing_set_of_windows_8_metro_style_icons/26/cooking_pot.png but without the lid and a spoon for stirring
<MrChrisDruif> Should be a 2d image
<MrChrisDruif> But that's just my 2c
<thorwil> godbyk: seen http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/booktype/ ?
<etneg_> got i can do an icon if you want
<etneg_> oh he left
<etneg_> kenvandine: lot of concepts coming in
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-15
<thorwil> what this guy shows with generative drawing as example, we should have to work on GUIs: http://vimeo.com/36579366
<nava> mhall119: you have time ?
<mhall119> nava: time for what?
<nava> I want explain my mock up
<mhall119> nava: it's best to send that to the unity-design mailing list
<mhall119> so everybody can discuss it
<nava> ok thanks  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah sod, I missed the meeting?
 * ofsemisanddinos 's iTunes Library is 36:18:51:48 long, with 11895 songs totalling 78.28 GB.
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-16
<sladen> For anyone who's interested, I've filed a bug to track the wallpaper upload at:
<sladen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/933562
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 933562 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "FFe: Upload Precise Ubuntu 12.04 LTS wallpapers " (affected: 1, heat: 12) [Wishlist,Confirmed] - Assigned to Paul Sladen (sladen)
<sladen> at the moment it just links back to the Flickr group and notes the Feature Freeze exception needed
<sladen> There's also  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/933489  which might be of interest.  It's been forgotten for a year, but hopefully can be nailed for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 933489 in ubuntu-branding "Ubuntu Printer test page has old branding/isn't that useful" (affected: 1, heat: 8) [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> so what does this need sladen? is it a PDF file or a script somewhere that generates the page?
<sladen> AlanBell: currently it's a PostScript file  /usr/share/system-config-printer/testpage-a4.ps  but AFAIK it's now an all-PDF path, so will probably be a PDF path
<sladen> AlanBell: I think we're going to get some Canonical Design time to look at it
<etneg_> /j cars
<etneg_> sorry
<etneg_> oops
<htorque> hello everyone! i'd like to know whether the thunderbird toolbar will stay light or go back to dark for 12.04?
<htorque> don't want to re-modify two extensions for nothing ;)
<mhall119> htorque: it's light for me right now
<htorque> mhall119: yeah, but will it stay that way or is it just a theming issue? :)
<mhall119> that I don't know
<mhall119> htorque: you might ask chrisccoulson in #ubuntu-unity, he works with upstream Mozilla
<htorque> mhall119: thanks, done :-)
<sladen> htorque: Cimi is the person to ask
<sladen> htorque: (Cimi works on themeing)
<nava> Hi all, I mail a mock up of luncher about full screen to mail list, I want to know who check it and what is your idea about it
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<sladen> morning people
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha sladen
<sladen> hola MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Como esta sladen ?
<MrChrisDruif> How are you sladen ?
<nava> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha nava
<nava> i sent a mock up last night, did you see it?
<sladen> MrChrisDruif: enjoying the view from Millbank this morning.  A bit smoggy, but good none-the-less
<sladen> nava: what was the mockup of?
<nava> about full screen in ubuntu
<nava> when click on maximized button on window
<MrChrisDruif> I've not seen a mock up, but then again does the design team have a mailing list?
<nava> yes, i sent for mailing list
<nava> sladen :  i have an idea to let user to choose between full screen with luncher or without
<sladen> nava: didn't see it;  what Real Name should I look for on the email?
<nava> updated: mock up
<nava> sent from nava.ajdari@gmail.com
<sladen> nava: to which exact email list?
<nava> unity-design
<nava> sladen : did u find it ?
<AlanBell> nava: I don't see it either
<nava> subject : updated mock up
<nava> sent from nava.ajdari@gmail.com
<AlanBell> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/date.html
<nava> no prblem if cant find it (i sent it last night about 11.30 UTC)
<nava> i can explain it here
<nava> I have an idea to give user to choose full-screen with luncher or without it, even i checked mac OSX to check how to do it, i think we can let user to choose between full screen with luncher or with out it very simply like when user LEFT click with mouse on maximized button on window it go full screen with luncher OR when user middle click on maximized button it go full screen without luncher (like 11.10)
<MrChrisDruif> This is the Ubuntu Design launchpad group/mailing-list? https://launchpad.net/~unity-design
<nava> unity-design@lists.launchpad.net
<cprofitt> hello all
<cprofitt> anyone know if we have an art related part of the global jam?
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> eh I need an icon design for my lens, could someone help me?
<gotwig> with it you are able to search for recips in the internet
<gotwig> you can directly see the like's the level, etc. it should be some way of monochrome, so like the other icons for lenses
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<gotwig> JohnLea: hey
<JohnLea> gotwig; hyia
<cprofitt> hiya JohnLea
<gotwig> has anyone intresst in helping me with an icon :X?
<gotwig> doing an icon, or someone can also do it for me.. on base of an other. A spoon I think would be good (for cooking lens )
<cprofitt> gotwig: I am trying to get an Art Jam going
<cprofitt> perhaps we can get an icon for you then
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<gotwig> cprofitt: :-)
<gotwig> cprofitt: still have to work on functionality. You know its my first realy productive python app :D
<etneg_> hey kenvandine
<etneg_> kenvandine: i updated another concept, its on the wiki
<etneg_> letme know what you think
<kenvandine> hey etneg_
<kenvandine> cool, i'll look in a bit
<cprofitt> etneg_: which wiki?
<etneg_> kenvandine: sweet
<etneg_> cprofitt: https://live.gnome.org/Gwibber/LogoConcepts
<cprofitt> ooh... very nice etneg_
<etneg_> oh its not just mine
<etneg_> it;s concepts fro others too
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> kenvandine put up the wiki
<cprofitt> concept 7 has a clean look
<etneg_> that isnt mine, no idea who that belongs to
<cprofitt> I like concept 1, but not sure of the 'brownish' color... and it is a bit complex
<cprofitt> etneg_: which one isyours?
<etneg_> 1, 2, 6, 9
<etneg_> 2 is scrapped
<cprofitt> yeah... two is not one I would choose...
<kenvandine> i like 1, 6 and 7
<cprofitt> I like 1, but the brownish red color on the circle G I am not sure of
<etneg_> there's only orange there
<etneg_> well orange+ yellow
<cprofitt> perhaps it is the color profile of my lame lcd on this Lenovo
<etneg_> and to give it  bit more glossy effect i added another grapevine red somewhere there
<cprofitt> kenvandine: yeah, 7 is very clean looking
<etneg_> fromthe votes i took for my stuff, lot of them went with 6 and 9
<etneg_> 1 was considered okayish, but complex
<cprofitt> +1
<etneg_> though people liked the icon version of 1 since i removed some elements
<etneg_> but thats not what kenvandine  wants, he wants the faces there
<kenvandine> i do like the faces :)
<etneg_> ye so:D
<etneg_> it isnt as complex as you think though
<etneg_> it's got a lot of elements, but little effects
<etneg_> you could have two elements and 20 effects on it and that would be consideered complex if you ask me
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I agree with that
<etneg_> :D
<cprofitt> I always struggle when doing art...
<cprofitt> then again with FOSS tools part of that is just not being familiar with the tools
<cprofitt> I used Corel Photo Paint / Draw for years and years and years
<etneg_> i havent touched that in a long long time
<etneg_> i do work with photoshop now and then but not for logo stuff, vectors clearly wins here
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I never used photoshop
<cprofitt> was always too expensive
<cprofitt> I use Gimp and Inkscape now
<cprofitt> but not quite as proficient with them as with Corel tools
<etneg_> inkscape is nice but it's got some catching up to do
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> I would pay if Corel put out their tools for Linux
<etneg_> i call it the power of blur, with blurs inkscape is nice to get all the realism you want
<etneg_> but that is an effect
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> ive got corel sketch pad or smething, came with the wacom
<etneg_> never used it
<cprofitt> so you guys going to take part in the Ubuntu Global Jam and submit some art during the jam?
<cprofitt> Would be great to have some folks work on some web banners, fliers and posters for 12.04
<etneg_> i have no idea
<etneg_> never even heard of it
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<etneg_> my second projec with ubuntu is kenvandine's stuff
<etneg_> thatas about it
<etneg_> heh
<cprofitt> the global jam is typically seen as technical, but I think art is just as much a part of the Ubuntu Community
<cprofitt> and very important for moving the project forward
<cprofitt> I am trying to get some students from the local university to partake too
<cprofitt> hey, ara
<ara> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> etneg_: I would love to see you cut loose on some stuff for 12.04 - beyond icons
<etneg_> oh ok cool
<etneg_> like wallpapers?
<cprofitt> the design you had in 1 on the wiki would be really cool for some web banner, stuff or one some fliers for 12.04
<cprofitt> wallpapers, fliers, posters, web banners
<etneg_> just in vectors?
<etneg_> sure hwy not
<cprofitt> I would work in vectors... but the web stuff may need to be converted to .png or .jpg
<cprofitt> fliers would likely stay vectors
<cprofitt> take a look at this site
<cprofitt> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/529
<cprofitt> they have lots of community submissions
<etneg_> yeh it'll exported to pngs  or jpegs
<cprofitt> this was an old poster that I really liked
<cprofitt> http://bligoo.com/media/users/0/47/images/ubuntu_highway_by_gasteropod.jpg
<cprofitt> but the colors and feel no longer really match the current Ubuntu theme
<etneg_> oo posters
<etneg_> and that looks like post production was done in some raster app like gimp or something
<cprofitt> yeah
<etneg_> which is why i asked, fully vector or hacked up? :P
<cprofitt> I took the source from that and made a large poster for events my loco goes too
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20110324
<cprofitt> that was likely converted -- the image I gave you
<etneg_> ah ok
<cprofitt> the source was vector which allowed me to blow it up for that poster in the events link
<etneg_> ok if you're looking at posters and sutff i'll pass for the time being though
<etneg_> i could do it in vectors but it's time consuming and the results are okayish unless i spend 100hrs on it trying to capture realism
<cprofitt> anything is great
<etneg_> i was htinking of doing wallpapers for ubuntu
<etneg_> but im jsut sticking to logos for now, since ive gotten into the 3d bandwagon and it'llbe a month ebfore i can do anything realistic
<etneg_> and the results from 3d are  far far better than 2d vectors
<cprofitt> anything at all helps us... I am just happy to get artists involved
<etneg_> sure
<etneg_> i'll be around:D
<cprofitt> would you do a logo for New York?
<etneg_> sure why not
 * etneg_ is from ny
<cprofitt> Be crazy and surprise me dude
<etneg_> what doyou need?
<cprofitt> two things if possible
<cprofitt> something to replace this
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=newyorkteamlogo3.png
<cprofitt> sorry for the long link
<cprofitt> and I would love a header for a web page...
<etneg_> hehwhat is that
<etneg_> map ofny ?
<etneg_> ooh i see it
<etneg_> ubuntu + map of ny
<cprofitt> that was representative of NY -- niagra falls to statue of liberty or something
<cprofitt> yep, that version is really small
<etneg_> you need a logo then?
<cprofitt> the logo has NY LOCO and the ubuntu circile + state map
<cprofitt> but I would be willing to see that replaced by other ideas
<etneg_> i can work on fresh ideas if you like
<cprofitt> yeah... I would really like that
<etneg_> whats the  context you need in it? NY LOCO, anything else?
<cprofitt> that logo has been there for 5-6 years
<cprofitt> just the NY and LOO
<cprofitt> Loco
<etneg_> you're a fan of sketch brush work?
<cprofitt> though if the graphic really is recognizable as NY then the words could be left out
<etneg_> the NY looks like a sketch brush
<etneg_> and you've used the same sketching style in the poster as well
<cprofitt> I have no preference as far as that goes
<cprofitt> neither image was mine
<etneg_> oh k
<cprofitt> I like glassy as well
<etneg_> k cool
<etneg_> web2.0
<cprofitt> this is some of my work
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2009/12/21/lugor-logo-part-5/
<etneg_> while the gloss looks right
<etneg_> that trace bitmap on that image looks pretty messed up and is an awful lot for a logo if you ask me
<cprofitt> those were some of the first efforts with GIMP
<cprofitt> so they are far from perfect
<etneg_> oh its all in gimp/
<etneg_> ?
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> all gimp
<etneg_> oh ok
<cprofitt> and it was 100% targeted for a web page banner
<etneg_> ah ye for a banner it'll fit
<etneg_> for a logo too much going on there with the arhictecture
<cprofitt> http://lugor.org/
<cprofitt> that is what ended up being used when it was done
<etneg_> did you try printing that?
<cprofitt> I did. I used it on some 8.5x11" posters we use at showed
<cprofitt> with Photo Glossy paper it looks pretty good
<etneg_> not bad
<etneg_> oh you used a normal printer to print it out
<etneg_> not offset ?
<cprofitt> you can kind of see the poster in this picture
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20110505
<cprofitt> an inkjet
<etneg_> ok
<cprofitt> this one too
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20110423
<cprofitt> yeah... I am by no means a professional artist
<cprofitt> I need a lot of help in that department
<etneg_> imno pro either but i cna design your logo!
<cprofitt> I have just enough skills to cover for a little while
<cprofitt> awesome dude... that would rock
<cprofitt> you can email me at any time at cprofitt at ubuntu dot com
<etneg_> alright
<etneg_> i'll put together something in abit
<etneg_> just gimme feedback via mail or irc and i'll keep going at it:P
<cprofitt> sounds great etneg_
<cprofitt> I am stoked!!
 * etneg_ heads to the drawing board
<cprofitt> I nominate etneg_, the artist, for a community trophy!!
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-18
<cprofitt> jam jam... art jam
<mainerror> Huh?
<cprofitt> global jam coming up... soon it will be time for the art jam part of the global jam
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> howdy cprofitt
<cprofitt> got the first interview done
<jono> good work cprofitt :-)
<jono> I saw that :-)
<jono> I will promote it in a bit
<cprofitt> thanks... trying to figure out how to fix the formatting for the planet a bit...
<jono> :-)
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-19
<Fitoschido> Hi everyone! I hope here's the right place to talk about the design of the Ubuntu installer!
<Fitoschido> I opened a bug <http://pad.lv/930681> regarding that the headers in the installer should look like a primary toolbar (with gradient), in order to be consistent with other programs.
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 930681 in Ubiquity Slideshow "Headers do not look the same as other applications" (affected: 1, heat: 8) [Undecided,In progress] - Assigned to Fitoschido (fitoschido)
<Fitoschido> I changed it so the slideshow looks like this: <http://i.imgur.com/fydRN.png>
<etneg_> oh cp isnt here
<etneg_> anyone with NY loco?
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-11
<captainlinux> Guys how do you think, is it better to kind of merge webapp icons with applications which are calling them? I mean - the more tabs I open in my firefox the more webapps get called and at the end my dash is full of useless icons which I don't even touch. Wouldn't it be better just to change the Icon of Firefox according to the active webapp and to change the icon every time you change the tab calling another webapp?
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-13
<xnox> mpt: in raring we transitioned almost everything to use pkexec which includes user icon in the prompt
<xnox> http://ubuntuone.com/14VaB4S1fAHOB6XDWb373R
<xnox> The user icons are a bit small and are next to each user in the drop down
<xnox> does it need to be bigger?
 * xnox has just one of the stock avatars
<xnox> the pkexec transition was mostly driven by mobile work, since everything else steals focus and doesn't let one use on-screen keyboard
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-14
<mpt> xnox, cool. How can I test the case of the menu from the command line? When I do "pkexec gcalctool" the prompt contains just a text field.
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-15
<xnox> mpt: surely the toolbar doesn't hide instantly upon clicking back but stay around for a little while for rapid back tapping
<mpt> xnox, good point, maybe it does.
<mpt> xnox, but it would be odd if it was there initially on going back, but not initially on going in.
<xnox> mpt: if one had proximity sensors toolbar could be revealed upon finger hovering over the bottom edge.
<mpt> Yes, we are living through a brief but glorious window of hover-effect-free computing
<xnox> mpt: have you seen microsoft big table (the surface table) ? =)))))
<czajkowski> ckpringle: ping
<czajkowski> ckpringle: something is wrong with the links in the blog post that go to G+
<czajkowski> ckpringle: http://design.canonical.com/2013/02/app-patterns-applied-core-utilities-for-ubuntu-on-phones/  as an example when I click on the G+  just makes my address bar go odd with a long url but never posts
 * mpt ponders labelling a button "Remove & Install", and wonders whether that would seem vaguely contradictory
<czajkowski> just a tad
<czajkowski> and very confusing
<snwh> mpt, why not 'or'?
<mpt> snwh, because it's doing both
<mpt> Removing item B that conflicts with about-to-be-installed item A.
<snwh> Oh, I see. What is this for?
<mpt> snwh, bug 704155
<ubot5> bug 704155 in software-center (Ubuntu) "No easy way to resolve conflicts" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704155
<ckpringle> czajkowski: oh, strange?
<czajkowski> ckpringle: happens on all of them
<czajkowski> let me pm you the url
<ckpringle> czajkowski: I've never tried to G+ them!!!
<czajkowski> :(
<thorwil> mpt: "Remove Conflicting Package and Install" ... long, but "Resolve Conflict ..." is vague and "Remove Conflict" doesn't say how
<czajkowski> not sure why it doesn't post like the others though
<mpt> thorwil, indeed
<thorwil> though i guess you are trying to keep "package" out of user-facing language
<thorwil> if the dialog is very clear about what is going to happen, you might get away with an "Apply", which avoids the remove-> what?, install -> what? problem
<snwh> mpt, there's always "Supplant" ;)
<mpt> haha
<mpt> snwh, thorwil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwarePackageOperations?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install-conflict.png
<czajkowski> hmm any idea why there isnt any sharing feature available on http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<snwh> mpt, what is the current behaviour?
<mpt> snwh, "Install" is just insensitive
<thorwil> mpt: at that point, the user already stated intention to install, right? so that dialog is a detour and can simply say "Remove items" (vs "Cancel installation")
<mpt> There's a fine line between making the affirmative button contain a warning that continuing will do something unexpected, and making it say the complete opposite of what you're expecting. :-)
<snwh> mpt, what if it were "Continue Installing" as the removal is implied in the 'warning'
<mpt> snwh, so what I mean by "making the affirmative button contain a warning" is, containing a hint for the sake of people who wouldn't otherwise read the primary text
<mpt> Most often, this hint is the word "Anyway"
<snwh> oh. those people.
<thorwil> i think warning about removal trumps reassurance that this is the way to continue
<mpt> heh, yes, thooose people
<mpt> E.g. if you read the button "Install Anyway", you'd think "whoa, anyway despite what?", and might read the primary text when you wouldn't have otherwise.
<mpt> But I think this case deserve something a bit stronger than "Anyway"
<mpt> +s
<snwh> i thought of 'replace', but that wouldnt always be the case
<snwh> mpt, but of course package A could remove B & C
<mpt> yep
<snwh> mpt, do you have a dot grid that you start all of those mockups with?
<mpt> snwh, yes, http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/squaredots/
<snwh> mpt, thanks! I was looking for something like that the other day
 * snwh thinks he should probably finish that apport icon for mpt.
<mpt> yay :-)
#ubuntu-design 2015-02-10
<Druage> hello! I was wondering if this is the correct irc channel to discuss the design of the ubuntu phone, such as button designs and themes.
<DS-McGuire> Hello all! I was wondering weather we could see this mouse cursor theme in Ubuntu 15.04? https://github.com/snwh/elementary-cursors
<Trevinho> JohnLea_: ^^^
<Trevinho> (hey! ;))
<JohnLea_> Trevinho, hyia tiheum is the person responsible for our icon theme, so he is the person to speak to.  He is currently working on the icon refresh, perhaps he could bump this set up the priority list?  Anyhow I've pinged him asking him to join this channel so you can ask directly
<Trevinho> DS-McGuire: ^
<DS-McGuire> Trevinho, Thanks! I will wait to see if he joins :D
<DS-McGuire> Can I ask, what is it this team is responsible for? I am very good with CSS and such and I am wondering if I can contribute to Ubuntu Design (in any aspect)
<Trevinho> DS-McGuire: indeed you can, ubuntu (desktop) theming is currently all done in CSS; so you can just hack ubuntu-themes project and propose
<DS-McGuire> Trevinho, That's pretty cool! Is there anything that needs to be worked on at all?
<Trevinho> DS-McGuire: there are some new stuff that would need improvements on gtk theming with new versions, You can ask larsu (check #ubuntu-desktop) for that
<DS-McGuire> Trevinho, Thanks! I will ping him now
#ubuntu-design 2015-02-15
<genera_> Hey i have a question is there a port of UbuntuTV for the unity3d?
#ubuntu-design 2016-02-16
<mpt> faenil, I added the proposal to bug 1545118
<ubot5`> bug 1545118 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "can't easily grab scrollbar with mouse if dual column" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545118
<faenil> mpt: ok, I'll have a look in the next few days, whenever I manage to finish what I'm doing :/
#ubuntu-design 2016-02-20
<odog5960> Hello?
